# Winchester .40cal ammo recall



## Cabbage Head (Jul 26, 2012)

FYI,


*DO NOT DELETE*​​*URGENT URGENT URGENT – ACTION REQUIRED TODAY*​​The FBI is working with Winchester on a potentially serious condition affecting all recently produced .40 S&W, Winchester, Q4355, 180grain, Bonded *SERVICE*ammunition.  Some of the cartridge casings were produced without a flash hole.  This condition completely eliminates the ability of this Service cartridge to fire – this is a “silent killer” in that no visual inspection by FBI personnel can detect this manufacturing defect and it would only be known at the time the Agent attempted to fire their handgun. A limited number of problems have been reported however this is such a *dangerous condition immediate action across the FBI is necessary.*

Affected ammunition will have a four character “day code”, two letters, two numbers, i.e., *FA 42*. All Q4355 with day codes beginning with the letter *F* and any Q4355 with the two letter combination of *EN* are included in this recall.
*This ammunition must be removed from FBI service weapons and magazines IMMEDIATELY*.

Again, boxed ammunition with the following codes must be removed from service IMMEDIATELY:
Product Code: *Q4355*
Day Code: Any code beginning with *F* or *EN*
See attached file for photo identifying the location of these codes on the ammunition box.
*All unboxed .40 duty ammunition must be replaced as it is not possible to determine their manufacturing codes.*
The replacement point for this ammunition is on the 1st floor near the training room.  One cubicle is labeled *BAD AMMO* and another is labeled *GOOD AMMO*.  All unboxed .40 duty ammunition (loose or loaded in magazines) must be placed in cardboard boxes located in the *BAD AMMO* cubicle.  There is a clearing barrel in the cubicle that must be used to safely unload your weapon.  All boxed .40 duty ammunition with the codes outlined above must also be placed in this cubicle on the floor in the area designated by signs.  Make certain you do not place any questioned ammunition in the cubicle labeled *GOOD AMMO*.
Load your magazines with ammunition from the cubicle labeled *GOOD AMMO*.  Please do not take more than one additional box of ammunition after fully loading your duty and POW magazines.  There is a clearing barrel in the cubicle that must be used to safely load your weapon.
This recall only affects Winchester ammunition Q4355, 180grain, Bonded SERVICE with day codes outlined above.​


----------

